# what it is?



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

is this a survival forum?
I hope the American guys understand what is shown in my picture ...
(all photos are mine)
what it is?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

More accurately, this is a "prepper" forum.
We prepare for all sorts of potentials, not just niche "survival" scenarios.

As for the picture, without any context I can only address what I can actually see.
I see one file and one rasp.


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

your answer is absolutely correct .. you are ready to survive ..
but for other people in America and Russia these tools are not familiar.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Oste said:


> your answer is absolutely correct .. you are ready to survive ..
> but for other people in America and Russia these tools are not familiar.


I think you are presuming quite a bit. I believe anyone who works with tools know what those items are. And there are a lot of people in America that work with tools.

Me personally, I would take that file and smack at cat over the head and eat it to survive. If I needed to.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

Sasquatch said:


> I think you are presuming quite a bit. I believe anyone who works with tools know what those items are. And there are a lot of people in America that work with tools.
> 
> Me personally, I would take that file and smack at cat over the head and eat it to survive. If I needed to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think I live in the Free Country of Russia and have a lot of Experience.
No need to advise me, Moderator ..
okay?


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Oste said:


> is this a survival forum?
> I hope the American guys understand what is shown in my picture ...
> (all photos are mine)
> what it is?
> ...


I think it's a nail file for horse's hooves.


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

nice to meet you, americans .. i thought it was a blue-collar chatterbox .. but I like your answers.


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

smokeyquartz said:


> I think it's a nail file for horse's hooves.


no, it's a file to fly to Mars ..
a secret device that is forbidden to publish on the Internet ...
CIA, KGB...
 
joke.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Knowing what a rasp and file are is a bit of an oversimplification where survival is concerned.
It's like showing a picture of a hand drill and then assuming anyone who could identify it was capable of building a house.

Survival is far more than tool identification
Knowing your local geography, knowing your water table level, knowing how to grow food, knowing how to stay warm without electricity/gas, knowing how to defend yourself, knowing how to hunt, knowing how to fix things, and a thousand other skills, are far better at determining a person's survival chance than knowing what a tool is.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

One of them looks course enough to trim horse hooves.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Oste said:


> I think I live in the Free Country of Russia and have a lot of Experience.
> No need to advise me, Moderator ..
> okay?


I dont care where you live. You asked a question in an open thread and I gave my answer. I think you need to check your tone. Da?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

Sasquatch said:


> I dont care where you live. You asked a question in an open thread and I gave my answer. I think you need to check your tone. Da?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think you are a snotty puppy who works for a salary.
This "so-called survival forum" is no longer interesting to me.

there are only talkers and losers like you ..
this forum will die soon and you will lose your job, puppy ...

I left.
you can ban


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Top one looks like a 12" 2nd cut mill file.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Oste said:


> I think you are a snotty puppy who works for a salary.
> This "so-called survival forum" is no longer interesting to me.
> 
> there are only talkers and losers like you ..
> ...


Don't let the door hit you in the hind end on the way out sunshine...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I see a file and a rasp,what kind of a question is that?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I see a troll, gone!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Oste said:


> I think you are a snotty puppy who works for a salary.
> This "so-called survival forum" is no longer interesting to me.
> 
> there are only talkers and losers like you ..
> ...


Are you nuts or just a troll?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Oste said:


> I think you are a snotty puppy who works for a salary.
> This "so-called survival forum" is no longer interesting to me.
> 
> there are only talkers and losers like you ..
> ...


Gotta love trash that throws itself out.

Even though most likely a sock account.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Gotta love trash that throws itself out.
> 
> Even though most likely a sock account.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Whatever he was, "snotty puppy" is going to stick with you like glue... I'll make sure of it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Whatever he was, "snotty puppy" is going to stick with you like glue... I'll make sure of it.


I've been called much worse from much better.

Love,
Snotty Puppy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And how dare he accuse me of working for a salary! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

...and he called you a snotty puppy, that's almost as bad as being called a poopy head


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dat Ruskie has had too much vodka


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Ya, I was following his posts today... I figured it was a matter of time before he was banned... I mean, he posted that he dislikes America, and claimed he has far more freedoms in Russia... um, ok... Then started getting very aggressive... Nice way to ingratiate yourself to the group.

I think we need to FILE this one in the "troll" category... His demeanor was _grating_...


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I see a future knife sitting on a log !


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> And how dare he accuse me of working for a salary!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The nerve of that guy, the sheer audacity! I’m almost insulted myself! But I’m not and it’s time for coffee.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

As posted elsewhere== I woke up this morning and I got myself a beer, the future is uncertain and the end is always near


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Demitri.14 said:


> I see a future knife sitting on a log !


2 future knives if that rasp is made out as good of steel as files are.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a great skinning knife marked Case. Takes an edge quick and loses it slow. Deer antler for a handle.


----------



## 15yu97poke (Jun 28, 2020)

Oste said:


> I think you are a snotty puppy who works for a salary.
> This "so-called survival forum" is no longer interesting to me.
> 
> there are only talkers and losers like you ..
> ...


I don't understand why you're behaving like a child? You seem very agitated over something that is so trivial.


----------

